# Searching for a specific "fun" Library.



## VarnasDI (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello, i hope everybody has a good day!
Today i remembered a library, which i wanted to buy years ago, but never got around to. Sadly i can't remember the Name.

At first i thought it was something like "Video Game Orchestra" or "Synth Orchestra"? I can't find anything under those names. 
There was a bit of talk about it here years ago, and i remember, a lot of people thought it was a lot of fun to use. More of a gimmick rather than a "real" orchestral Library.

It was basically an Orchestra that sounded a little bit like old 8 bit Video Game Soundtracks if i remember correctly.
It had some pre orchestrated patches which changed depending on the velocity of the playing i believe.
It was also quite cheap. either 49$ or 99$ i'm not sure.

Maybe some of you remember.
I hope this thread is in the right place and that my english isn't too bad.
Thanks!
-formerly a longtime lurker. :D


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 6, 2019)

Is it this ?






Solid State Symphony — Indiginus







www.indiginus.com


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 6, 2019)

While I don’t think this is what you’re actually looking for if you happen to have Zebra2 these presets are for me bordering on WTF territory more than Funland 
imo it’s pretty remarkable.











Corin Neff - The Zebra Orchestra


Buy The Zebra Orchestra here




esgalachoir.wixsite.com






This soundset is on my buy list when the funds become available.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 6, 2019)

Is it this?









Super Audio Cart Complete - Retro Game Samples (VST, AU, AAX)


The most complete virtual instrument for retro video game samples ever, with over 2,500 classic & modern sounds, 7 game consoles and 8 home computers!




impactsoundworks.com





They do a free version for the full version of Kontakt too: https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-boy/


----------



## VarnasDI (Dec 7, 2019)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Is it this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that is it! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## VarnasDI (Dec 7, 2019)

@kgdrum @Mornats 


Thanks to you too!
I will check both of these Libraries out.


----------



## AmbientMile (Dec 7, 2019)

I really like Solid State Symphony. Lots of fun to play.


----------

